# Carry-on luggage



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm in the market for a rollerbag. Everyone I know has Tumi, and I frankly can't bring myself to go that route. It's just so ugly and so expensive. If I were going that route, I'd probably just go with a LuggageWorks bag like the pilots use (cheaper and significantly more durable).

I'm basically looking at three bags at the moment, though I would welcome other suggestions.

There's this new Brooks Brothers bag. Comparable in price to Tumi, and it seems to walk a nice line between being a bit more attractive than ballistic nylon, without being so flashy that it would draw too much attention from the senior partner I'll sometimes be traveling with. My concern is that I know nothing about the quality of construction.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=BROWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#










I'm also particularly fond of this model by JW Hulme. The leather is just stunning, it has a lifetime guarantee, and I like the pullman-style with two compartments. The store is also about a mile from where my parents live, and I do like the idea of supporting a small American company. The downside is the cost and the fact that it'll stick out a bit more among the Tumi-toting crowd.

The other obvious option for me is a black or navy Globetrotter. I assume that people will be familiar with these models. Upside I see on them is that they're unique without being too flashy and that they have a ton of interior space. Downside is that there are no external pockets for going through security, they take a bit longer to open, and they're also pretty steep in price.










Thoughts on any of these?


----------



## sunjh2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

For practical reasons, I would prefer a black four-wheel (360 degree) nylon or light-weight leather carry-on. Though the carry-on should look nice and I definitely like clean,non-flashy one, it's performance is a bit more important in my opinion. Among the three, I really like the modern BB one but it has two wheels.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

You never state precisely what you are trying to achieve with your bag. Perhaps that might be a good starting point. Typical trip time, necessary extras, etc.

I avoid rollers. I can go overseas for 2-3 weeks at a time with a soft shoulder bag which fits reliably in an overhead, even in a regional jet. I prefer the flexibility and ease of carry. I can carry a suit, a sportcoat/gabardine combo (one of those coats will be on my person), three or four folded shirts, a spare pair of shoes, blah, blah. What more does one need? Perhaps you need to carry samples of the complete spring line with you when you travel? 

Packing light = freedom, speed, and versatility. 

The Brooks you mention looks nice, if one is willing to accept the structure of a roller. However, one notes that it's $650. Didn't you object to the cost of a Tumi? I briefly attempted to research the Globetrotters you offered. Do I have any objections? For you, no. For me, yes -- "fibreboard" construction, rigidity, lack of flexibility. I guarantee you, unless you acquire a very small one, at some point, you will be turned away from the overhead bin. Regarding the prices of Globetrotters I found ($700-$2000), I must have looked in the wrong places, because those prices make Tumi look like an off-brand at Filene's. 

I regret that I am confused and, absent further data, I am unable to offer constructive input, except perhaps this: 



On the other hand, I am grateful that I have learned to travel lightly, and my bag always fits perpendicularly into the overhead (not the long way, thereby taking up the space of two or three bags).


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I own a Rimowa, German poly case. There the ones who make the alu cases. Lightweight poly is really good. Takes a beating too. 

Koffers.de have them, at good prices.


----------



## sunjh2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Perhaps you need to carry samples of the complete spring line with you when you travel?


haha

I guess Mr Knightly will need to wear suit or sport coat when travelling with partners and a simple backpack doesn't look the part and a Roller carry-on does provide a lot of convenience.

Oh, BTW, I also have a light weight Coach leather backpack which I really love.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I did read your comments regarding Tumi. However, Tumi has quite a few different lines, and some aren't very flashy and are extremely durable. When my kids were younger, even prior to college, they fortunately had the opportunity to travel due to sports, etc. Between sports, college, etc., their travels brought them across the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Namibia, Botswania, Israel, etc, so I had decided to "invest" in decent luggage.

They each own a few of the Tumi T-Tech line, including carry on-roll on bags and the bags have held up incredibly well over many years and a lot of abuse. I've even used the bags and they still look new.

I believe the 22" or 21" roller carry on T-Tech line is about $300-$400 and is well made. It even has a great feature that allows you to place suits and shirts in it easily. 

As a side note, I would personally recommend soft sided luggage due to the expanding feature, which comes in handy more often than you may realize.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 regarding DocD's accolades for Tumi bags. As a retired 'road warrior', it is my belief that there are none better (from most practical perspectives!).


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I should clarify that I think Tumi is too expensive, not in absolute terms, but for ballistic nylon. I've also heard a number of disturbing anecdotes about their quality (Alpha Line) in the last few years. Several of my peers are on their second or third bag.

I would be using this bag for 90% of my air travel (both business and personal), which is usually for just 1-3 nights. Usually I'm packing one suit and wearing another. The only other significant thing I take with me is running shoes. I'm aware of the limitations of wheelie-bags, but I travel light, and I rarely need to leave smooth surfaces. I also don't like to use shoulder straps for more than a few seconds if I'm wearing a tailored jacket.

Basically, I want something that's practical and just a tiny bit stylish. My personal style is much more brown leather and canvas than black ballistic nylon. At the same time, I appreciate the functionality of nylon or poly rollaboards. I just want something that won't be absurdly flashy (because my profession is quite conservative) but that I'll still appreciate as attractive and a little bit different.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I have the Globetrotter carry-on and you could save money by going for the model without straps which on a carry-on are a nuisance if you have to open the bag at security. If it was going in the hold I would go for the version with straps. The wheels on the globetrotter are inboard which can make it a little wobbly if you fill it to the brim on the other hand they are very light and give you 100% of the allowable space too.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't tried Tumi yet, but I'm a big fan of Briggs and Riley. I usually need something bullet proof for long business travel, but agree with the leather and canvas aesthetic when I can get away with it. Definitely keeping my eye out for the right combo for more pressure travel.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

+1 on Briggs and Riley. They are awesome bags that last a long time. When traveling, the most important thing is being able to fit what you want into a carry on, and their line is great for choices in that.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Mr. Knightly said:


> I should clarify that I think Tumi is too expensive, not in absolute terms, but for ballistic nylon. I've also heard a number of disturbing anecdotes about their quality (Alpha Line) in the last few years. Several of my peers are on their second or third bag.
> 
> I would be using this bag for 90% of my air travel (both business and personal), which is usually for just 1-3 nights. Usually I'm packing one suit and wearing another. The only other significant thing I take with me is running shoes. I'm aware of the limitations of wheelie-bags, but I travel light, and I rarely need to leave smooth surfaces. I also don't like to use shoulder straps for more than a few seconds if I'm wearing a tailored jacket.
> 
> Basically, I want something that's practical and just a tiny bit stylish. My personal style is much more brown leather and canvas than black ballistic nylon. At the same time, I appreciate the functionality of nylon or poly rollaboards. I just want something that won't be absurdly flashy (because my profession is quite conservative) but that I'll still appreciate as attractive and a little bit different.


Perhaps the alu Rimowas are an option. They are a classic. Quality is better than Tumi


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Last time I was traveling I bought a green canvas with leather features bag from Tommy Hilfiger. When I was going through security, the security lady said, "Boy Scout, ne c'est pas". I replied, "Non, Tommy Hilfiger.". 

It's a durable bag and I've taken it into the backcountry a number of times. But it's a backpack (alabeit very practical).

My favorite briefcase is a cheap-o model from Staples. Cost about 60 bucks, is leather and large enough to accomodate my Mac Book Pro and a spare shirt.

Tom


----------



## ryans (Oct 3, 2011)

I really prefer to go with holdalls as I think that the fact that they can be used in 2 ways is just great. I mean, you can use them as a trolly because they have a pull out thing and wheels on its other end. I got myself a Carlton one a couple of months back and it is just great.

You might want to try their lightweight line, but I forgot what its name is. They have a good line of luggages and offers a good selection of colors as well.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Leather will never hold up in a real road warrior situation. Airlines, even for carry on, are just too cruel to luggage and it is very heavy as well. I use the Rimowa Topas (aluminum) and the poly version sometimes as well. Both are fantastic. I gave up the TravelPro to use these and have been very happy. I fly 150,000 per year internationally. Briggs and Riley, Tumi, Victorinox, Rimowa, and Red Oxx are the top five brand you read about at FlyerTalk. None are nice like Globetrotter but today's luggage that is durable and light just calls for modern materials.


----------

